# TV 32 Cyberlux CXTLCD-32CX1 no enciende



## Rodolfo Grimaldo (Jun 19, 2019)

Saludos colegas tecnicos, tengo en reparacion este tv, el al enchufarlo enciende el stamby en azul, y se mantiene asi encendido, pero no hay imagen ni sonido, el teclado no responde, al medir los voltajes de la placa RSAG7.820.1731  en el puerto S805 hay estos voltajes 1y 2= 5voltios    5= 0 voltios    6= 1.2 voltios    8y9= 12 voltios     10y 11= 5 voltios    12= 3.3 voltios estos voltajes permanecen fijos ,  si alguno me puede  orientar. es como si fuera un bloqueo. gracias amigos.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 19, 2019)

Rodolfo Grimaldo dijo:


> Saludos colegas tecnicos, tengo en reparacion este tv, el al enchufarlo enciende el stamby en azul, y se mantiene asi encendido, pero no hay imagen ni sonido, el teclado no responde, al medir los voltajes de la placa RSAG7.820.1731  en el puerto S805 hay estos voltajes 1y 2= 5voltios    5= 0 voltios    6= 1.2 voltios    8y9= 12 voltios     10y 11= 5 voltios    12= 3.3 voltios estos voltajes permanecen fijos ,  si alguno me puede  orientar. es como si fuera un bloqueo. gracias amigos.


Hola paisano Rodolfo.. mayormente estos TVs chinos Cyberlux, Sankey, Simply, Olimpo y otras marcas chinas muy similares tienen ese problema de apagado permanente aún cuando el led de standby está encendido y los voltajes de alimentación están presentes dentro de la tarjeta Main. Si ya lo has tratado de encender con el teclado frontal o con el control remoto y nada responde, el problema radica en la memoria que llama Flash la cual ha perdido parámetros de software de fábrica. En este caso sería reemplazar dicha memoria con una nueva pero en el peor de los casos como me ocurrió a mí con un TV led chino Hyundai, reemplazar toda la tarjeta Main ya que en varios modelos de estos chinos la memoria Flash se encuentra propiamente integrada al microprocesador principal.  Dios te bendiga saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 19, 2019)

Como menciona moonwalker, ese tipo de fallas se debe a un problema con el firmware.
Lo complicado va a ser encontrar el dump, sin embargo, se pueden hacer pruebas con otros para el mismo modelo de tarjeta.
Los voltajes que se mencionan están bien, de cualquier forma adjunto el esquema de la fuente de poder.


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo (Jun 20, 2019)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola paisano Rodolfo.. mayormente estos TVs chinos Cyberlux, Sankey, Simply, Olimpo y otras marcas chinas muy similares tienen ese problema de apagado permanente aún cuando el led de standby está encendido y los voltajes de alimentación están presentes dentro de la tarjeta Main. Si ya lo has tratado de encender con el teclado frontal o con el control remoto y nada responde, el problema radica en la memoria que llama Flash la cual ha perdido parámetros de software de fábrica. En este caso sería reemplazar dicha memoria con una nueva pero en el peor de los casos como me ocurrió a mí con un TV led chino Hyundai, reemplazar toda la tarjeta Main ya que en varios modelos de estos chinos la memoria Flash se encuentra propiamente integrada al microprocesador principal.  Dios te bendiga saludos.



Gracias Walker,,  gracias por tu valiosa informacion,,  tendre que encargar al dueño del tv de buscar la main board, aunque se que sera un poco dificil, ya que aqui en Venezuela estamos un poco trancados por motivos politicos,, bueno hermano Dios te bendiga mucho.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Como menciona moowalker, ese tipo de fallas se debe a un problema con el firmware.
> Lo complicado va a ser encontrar el dump, sin embargo, se pueden hacer pruebas con otros para el mismo modelo de tarjeta.
> Los voltajes que se mencionan están bien, de cualquier forma adjunto el esquema de la fuente de poder.


Gracias hermano por tu valiosa colaboración,,  tendré que entregar este tv asi,,,  es un poco difícil y riesgoso conseguir la main board.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 20, 2019)

Rodolfo Grimaldo dijo:


> Gracias Walker,,  gracias por tu valiosa informacion,,  tendre que encargar al dueño del tv de buscar la main board, aunque se que sera un poco dificil, ya que aqui en Venezuela estamos un poco trancados por motivos politicos,, bueno hermano Dios te bendiga mucho.
> 
> Gracias hermano por tu valiosa colaboración,,  tendré que entregar este tv asi,,,  es un poco difícil y riesgoso conseguir la main board.


Puedo imaginar las cosas como están de complicadas en mi país para la consecución de respuestos ahora podré imaginarme para la obtención de una board tan cara. Lo más sano Rodolfo, es lo que piensas, devolver a su dueño el TV. Un saludos que Dios te bendiga también.


----------

